
Chinese defector virologist Dr Li-Meng Yan publishes report Covid-19 made in lab - koolba
https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/health-problems/chinese-defector-virologist-dr-limeng-yan-publishes-report-claiming-covid19-was-made-in-a-lab/news-story/36decb0c2bca253b696dec0cb665c970
======
rvz
I will be counting how fast this will be flagged/dead/dupe. Starting from the
time it has been posted.

EDIT: Marked as [dupe] without a link to an original? Close enough though in 2
hours.

------
nightfly
I guess I know what to expect seeing being posted on Facebook soon.

~~~
mtmail
What are you expecting to be seeing being posted on Facebook soon?

